# Duègne



## Lisa841

Buonasera a tutti,

Volevo sapere con cosa tradurreste il nome "duègne" nella frase sottostante. Le mie alternative sono: _scorta_ (ma non è femminile, né dà indicazioni sul numero e l'età), _accompagnatrice_ (non rende il senso e non dà indicazioni sull'età) oppure _custode_ (ancora peggio?).

_Dans la ville, les femmes vivaient recluses: éloignées de la vie publique et religieuse elles ne sortaient qu'accompagnées d'une duègne.
_

Vi ringrazio tanto in anticipo!

Lisa


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Lisa,
Il Boch suggerisce "governante". Potresti forse precisare "sotto la protezione/vigilanza di una vecchia governante". Da notare che questo significato è ripreso dal *TLFi* alla voce "gouvernante":*3.**Vieilli. *Dame chargée de la conduite, de l'accompagnement de certaines jeunes filles ou jeunes femmes. Louise Strozzi (...) monte à cheval; un écuyer et une gouvernante la suivent (Musset, Lorenzaccio,1834, I, 2, p. 95).Deux lits. Dans un lit, la princesse Alarica, fille du roi de Courtelande. Dans l'autre, Toulouse, la gouvernante de la princesse(Audiberti, Mal court,1947, I, p. 133).​Certo, questo termine è antiquato (con quel significato) in francese, ma sicuramente non più della parola _duègne_ usata nella frase originale .


----------



## Lisa841

Grazie mille, _gouvernante_ mi sembra davvero meglio!

Ciao!

Lisa


----------



## matoupaschat

A ripensarci, credo sia meglio "sotto la protezione/vigilanza di una signora anziana".


----------



## monalisa!

"governante" significa altro.
In italiano si usa , quarda caso  , una parola francese  _chaperon:
Treccani.it
_*chaperon* ‹šaprõ′› s. m., fr. [uso fig. di *chaperon* «cappuccio», dim. di chape «cappa»]. – 1. Donna, per lo più anziana, che un tempo accompagnava una giovane nubile di buona famiglia ai ricevimenti, nei viaggi e sim., per salvaguardarne la rispettabilità


----------



## matoupaschat

Chaperon, ci avevo pensato, ma non mi convinceva, ma se lo dici tu...


----------



## monalisa!

Non si usa altro!


----------



## Lisa841

Ciao Monalisa 

Sono un po' sorpresa di vedere nel vocabolario online della treccani che il termine _chaperon_ significa _Donna, per lo più anziana, _perché non corrisponde al senso (sicuramente errato!) che me ne facevo.
Questo per dire che si impara sempre!

Ma non so se lo metterò, in quanto non sono convintissima (anche se la treccani dice così) 

Grazie!

Lisa


----------



## monalisa!

> Ma non so se lo metterò, in quanto non sono convintissima


Il problema  è tuo.
Fai come credi , tu sei la* dueňa *  della traduzione


----------

